#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  How to free recover zip password on my pc?

## Pherryjames

I am trying to unprotect some files that are located in a .zip folder. I extracted the files but then when I try to open the files it says"This disk is write-protected. Remove the write-protection or use another disk." I opened up the extraction wizard to try to unprotect the files and then it says "Enter password in order to unprotect the files," and  Is there way to *free recover zip password*?


I dont know what to complete， so search yahoo and google for "free zip password recovery", while i find RAR Password Recovery software can get around winrar password, i chose to try that. 


*Here is a guide about how to recover zip password for free*

*Step one:* Click "Open" to open the target Zip file with the program.  Select your file in the Open File window and click "Open".
*Step two:*  Select an attack to recover the lost or forgotten ZIP password and define each attack setting.
*Step three:* Now click "Start" button to start recovering ZIP password. 
*Step four:*  Within minutes (Seen as below), your desired password will be recovered successfully with displayed in the File Opening Password Box. Next, just close the box and exit the program, then use this password to access to the target or locked ZIP file. 

 According to these steps, I finish free Zip password recovery, I just reveal my experience precisely to remove scoot password, oneday should you aslo have the similar problem, you can try it.





  Similar Threads: How to Recover RAR Password with RAR Password Unlocker? How to Recover the Forgotten RAR Password? Cannot Recover RAR Password Successfully, What is Wrong? How to Recover SA Password with Two Ways Easily

----------


## mmeetkaur3

Thanks for it. It is very helpful for us.

----------

